# Custom Deathwing



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

I've spent the last few months painting a fairly large Space Marine army. I will be using them as my custom chapter: the White Hands.









A portion of the army will be used as Deathwing. Hope you guys like them.

Army Pic:









Belial:









Command Squad:









Banner:









Terminator shots:

























And a dreadnought that didn't make it into the group photo because it's still waiting on its droppod









And for those who are curious, here are some photos of the rest of the army:


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

where do you get those terminator heads, the ones with the beak look? I've been seeing those around a fair bit lately.


----------



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)

they look real good i like Belial his power claws look so much better than the one you get from SM box set.


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> where do you get those terminator heads, the ones with the beak look? I've been seeing those around a fair bit lately.


i think they are grey knight termi heads or even just grey knights painted amazingly well


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Nope, they are a specific terminator head, comes in one of the conversion kits I believe. Those defintely aren't GK Termies. They are normal terminators but he's converted some BT fronts with cloaks and used them instead of the normal chest. Looks awesome by the way mate :victory: Very very nice work.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Said it in your other thread, but love, love, love, love, love your colour scheme. This is a beautiful army. :victory:

I think the termie heads have just been chopped up and converted by hand from normal heads, but i could be wrong.


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Appreciate the comments fellas.

Varakir got it, the crusader style terminator heads are actually jut normal terminator heads shaved down with an exacto knife with holes drilled in with a pin vice. simple but effective conversion. I will be doing something similar for my pre-heresy luna wolves.

Here's a link to the tutorial: http://www.thehogsofwar.com/2009/10/plastic-grey-knight-terminator-guide.html


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

I too dig the color scheme, and I think your Belial is one of the best Space Marine HQ's I've seen. Sick work k:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very striking army, love the whole look of them and the banner is a good bit o freehand.

Whats the name on the Dreadnought btw?


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

very nice work im digging the colour scheme and free hand work +rep


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Great army I can't wait to see more of it. I'm glad to see you posted more pics of the White Hands. 

I am always looking to see more of your work.


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Appreciate the words of encouragement. I'm glad so many people like the scheme. It was simple to pull off and quick to paint. There's basically no highlighting or shading on the tin bits armor.

The Name of the Dreadnought is Myino. Don't ask me where i pulled the name out of. it seemed different.


----------



## lancedaman (Mar 16, 2010)

its the michael jackson sm division, jk, but nice job


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

A nicely painted army. +rep
I like the claws on your Belial, the cloaks are cool and the termie heads are sweet. I wish I did that when making mine, they look so much better.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I always like seeing armies in DIY or at least lesser used Chapter colours. Your guys look really great and you've got some great conversions in there too. I think you're due a bit more rep.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow that blue really makes them pop and the banner is great. Well done


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I really need to know where you acquired the claws for Belial or how you made them. They would be great for the cc arm of my Logan proxy.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

gen.ahab said:


> I really need to know where you acquired the claws for Belial or how you made them. They would be great for the cc arm of my Logan proxy.


Hopefully I am correct with this... I'm pretty sure they are the Lightning claws from the Chaos Terminator Lord set. Obviously if I'm wrong people will correct me!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It's the jumpjet lord. I went into the lgs with a friend and picked it up. Currently trying to remove the arm and it's a royal bitch. Can you tell me an effective way to remove it?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

gen.ahab said:


> It's the jumpjet lord. I went into the lgs with a friend and picked it up. Currently trying to remove the arm and it's a royal bitch. Can you tell me an effective way to remove it?


Use something like the hack saw from GW..

And the ones from the Terminator Lord set look like they'd have done the trick better  

Heres a link:
http://bitsandkits.co.uk/shop/artic...G-CLAWS-PAIR.html?shop_param=cid=54&aid=CT15&


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Ya just waisted $15 on a perfectly good chaos jump pAck lord and ended up tearing him apart for one lightning claw that I won't be able to use. Lol but thanks for the help.  now I can finish my guy.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

im really digging the scheme, works quite well, and nice force to, i would hate to face that force.


----------

